# Boulangerie-Patisserie in West Ajijic



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

I just returned a couple of hours ago from this fabulous , relatively new boulangerie-.patisserie in West Ajijic adjacent to the Don Pedro Restaurant with a fine Paris-style baguette aad made us some delicious ham sandwiches on that baguette with fine Paris-style ham and sweet butter and I was transported back to the 1960s in Paris needing only a glass of ordinary red wine to make the day.

This "bakery" turns out all sorts of good French breads and pastries and they tell me that they present fresh baguettes every weekday morning fresh out of the oven at 10:00AM . I picked my baguette up at 2:00PM and it was still excellent and fresh. It ain´t Paris but it is the next best thing here in Mexico. Those of you living at Lakeside and loving French bakery products must not miss this culinary adventure.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

If your mouth isn't watering yet, let me add:
Chocolate Croissants, Lemon tarts, small quiches, ..............................oooooooh!


----------

